# parking lot price ?



## sodzilla (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm going to start snow plowing next winter. I'm working on bids for upcoming lawncare season for two realestate developers that are interested in snow plowing. One developer has all retail sites with parking lots ranging from 1/2 - 3 acres in size. Other developer has all apartments. From 3 building complexes up to 7 building complexes. Most of their parking is underground but there are some smaller lots (20 cars) and driveways around the property. Not to mention alot of sidewalks. Developer with apts. also has 7 student housing apts. in campus area. Downtown Madison, WI(University of Wisconsin). Small lots not much room would need to removed after heavy snowfall.

My question is how much would you charge(ballpark figure) to plow and salt an acre(43,560 sqf) sized lot that was pretty much wide open with only a couple small islands? Up to 6", 6-9" and so on. And how do you price when snow has to be hauled away?

Thanks for your help,

Brian


----------



## Manx (Jan 2, 2002)

What's worked for me is
To get a ball park figure
50,000 sqf takes a truck with a 8' blade one hour for 4"
6" 1.25 hours, 8" 1.5 hours and so on
So just times that by your hourly rate and your there


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

Snow removal is all done by the hour. How much depends on if you have the equipment or are you going to have to sub it out. If you sub make sure you are making a little for yourself.


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

You need to know your hourly costs and then figure your hourly rate. I charge at 80.00 per hour. On per push accounts I try to figure higher(about 100.00) only because my new drivers each year are slower at first, and these are the jobs they learn on. Open areas are best to learn on.
I avoid apartment/condo complexes. Areas too tight, and too many people to complain...Chuck


----------



## PAGE2004 (Feb 19, 2004)

Snow removal is all done by the hour. How much depends on if you have the equipment or are you going to have to sub it out. If you sub make sure you are making a little for yourself.


------------
CK Landscaping
"Complete Landscape Management"



NOT sure how its done anywhere else , but here in Massachusetts...the format to bid on snow plowing for parking lots has mostly always been ...so much money PER INCH ....and after 12 inches the price skyrockets per inch there after.Snow REMOVAL ( once its needed comes at the customers request) and involves Dump trucks , loaders , and 4x4 's all done at a cost per hour basis....big $$$$

I find that once the customer agrees to the "per inch" cost sheet .. the total amount for each storm is posted by town officials at the town hall and I charge accordingly. This for the most part eliminates that " so much money for sitting in your truck pushing snow " CRAP that all the un educated - un appreciative - cheap - penny pinching pain in the ASS customers try to pull when payday comes. 

Lay it all out for them before hand ... you'll be glad you did.


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

I personally would bid those jobs by the season. We always figure a season rate - which I base on average estimated completion time. Our sanding and hauling is always billed extra on that rate. Sanding - per occurrance and hauling is always by the dumptruck load.


----------

